# Bass Anglers of North Georgia... converts to Bass Boat club



## russ010 (Oct 9, 2013)

After 5 awesome years of jon boat competition, BANG will be converting to a regular Bass Boat club for 2014. There may be a new club starting up to take on those who want to remain, but that is still in the works and I'm not running it, but it should be pretty good. If you want more info, let me know -- I think he'll try to have something posted on GON once he's up and running.

As far as BANG goes... it is going to be a bass boat club (and if jon boats want to enter that's fine too), but it's going to be predominately on the following lakes: Allatoona, Carter's & Blue Ridge. We may add Weiss or Lanier, but that has yet to be determined and right now only 3 lakes are it. If you look at our website, I still need to update it, but all will pretty much be the same as far as membership fees and tournament fees.

This past year, we had $2300 in the Classic pot paid out between the top 3 teams, and 2 - $50 big fish payouts. (1st- $1500, 2nd- $500, 3rd - $200).  This money was collected through membership fees (less website costs) ($500), holding $10 back from every team at each tournament ($1500) and the $50 per team fee to enter the Classic (Top 6 teams @ $300). 

We are going to start off the new year most likely Mid-January 2014. I'll try to have a schedule up within the next few weeks. If you would like to join or want more info, feel free to contact me at 404-989-4636 or jre010@gmail.com

Thanks - Russ


----------



## russ010 (Oct 10, 2013)

If lakes are to be added.. I'd prefer to keep it along the 575/515... Nottely & Chatuge are a few that we may be adding... if you have any idea, let me know or feel free to voice. I'll do all that I can to make it an entertaining year


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Oct 10, 2013)

Chickamauaga is a awesome lake these days Russ


----------



## russ010 (Nov 2, 2013)

For those who want to join the Jon boat club that will be going forward, contact Brandon Davis at Brandondavis95zj@gmail.com or (770) 670-9449


----------

